
JAMstack vs. Isomorphic Server Side Rendering – Netlify - sedubois
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2017/06/06/jamstack-vs-isomorphic-server-side-rendering/
======
sedubois
I'm trying to decide between building a static and isomorphic webapp, and one
important criterion is that part of the app is only accessible behind a
paywall. Any hints on how to handle authentication and authorization, if there
is no dedicated server? How to ensure these pages aren't leaked to the client?

~~~
_fool
disclaimer: I work for Netlify.

Netlify's documentation does not yet talk about a new feature we're just
releasing around enabling JWT auth using our redirects capability. We should
have some documentation up on this in the next few weeks, but besides HTTP
Basic Auth or using an external service like auth0, we don't have a good
method to do this built-in yet. I'll talk with you more about this in your
support case for the time being :)

